# 5 Minute Church?



## Jordycbc23 (May 27, 2005)

http://www.qctimes.com/internal.php...;amp;amp;t=Local+News&amp;amp;amp;c=2,1051915

ran across this story and thought of how huministic and selfish we are getting as christians... comments please...


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 27, 2005)

For some reason I couldn't view the article.
But here is my first thought: 5 minute church? Why bother? Who is that person trying to kid?


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 28, 2005)

> "œIn our church, we believe that God created each and every one of us as good, and we celebrate that," she said



All together now, boys and girls....



JH


----------



## Arch2k (May 28, 2005)

Talk about seeker-sensitive! 

What is this world coming to!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2005)

When you post a link thats long use the url button and give it a title that way its doesnt break up like it did above.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2005)

hey Im GOOD!!! 

A good sinner


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 28, 2005)

The following quotes are all you need to know if you can not open the link:

"He promises some humor in the offerings. Congregants, for example, will be dressed like anglers in tune with a fish theme."

"Clowns stationed on Harrison Street will attract cars to the church parking lot located on West 31st Street. Drivers will be greeted by a team of three "œanglers" and supplied with the daily scripture and a take-home homily. Prayer requests will be honored."

"A station will be set up for an informal church choir, and those interested may exit their vehicles and sing. Participants also will take home a special gift in the form of brightly-colored fish key chains or other accoutrements."

""œIn our church, we believe that God created each and every one of us as good, and we celebrate that," she said."


----------



## default (May 29, 2005)

Quote: "People will be busy doing any number of activities but we want to allow folks to have a moment or two, *if that's what they can spare,*to think about worship," End quote

AS if God is to be an afterthought!!!!!!! This goes in with the worlds "fast food" line of thought, I mean, really, how many of them really sit down to family dinners any more. So too, if we aren't spending time with Christ, why bother?

I've read articles in the past for our nearby churches that turned my stomache even more than this. The article read that the pastor dressed in Biker gang dudes and all were welcome, as a way to try to reach the motorcycle crowds. UGH, there was "gun shoot outs" through out the service, and they had even brought in a horse during the service... WHERE IS GOD IN THAT?


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> Talk about seeker-sensitive!
> 
> What is this world coming to!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 6, 2005)

If we're all so good, why do we need so many of these churches to keep telling us that?


----------

